# Does anyone know anything about Lars Larsen?



## Drive (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi,
I am loving the look of this watch from Lars LArsen. From what i can tell, they look like a new company. Does anyone have experience with them or know any reason not to buy from them? Here is the watch, it's about £260, 
Movement:SwissCase material :18 Ct plated Rose gold on stainless steelBracelet :Calf LeatherGlass:Scratch resistant sapphire crystal, with several layers of anti-reflective coatingDiameter:41 mmWater resistant: _5 ATM_Optional :Nato or leather strap










Simon Gold & Rose Gold Leather Collection 4 Models - Gents


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

To me the dial does not look centered. I would rely on Jacob Jensen, designed in Denmark as well and a long history. Or Skagen, or Bering, which can be had for less.


----------



## Drive (Aug 17, 2013)

stuffler said:


> To me the dial does not look centered. I would rely on Jacob Jensen, designed in Denmark as well and a long history. Or Skagen, or Bering, which can be had for less.


Thanks for your suggestions. I looked on Lars Larsen's instagram and facebook and with their pictures they tagged them with #swag... Now call me picky but because of that i don't think this brand is for me!


----------

